# Im lost



## sunshine40 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have recently found out that I cant have children.  Apparently my womb is less than 1/2 its size.  I have a very rare condition, apparently.  The reason why I am posting is because I am at a loss as to what to do.  All my dreams that once had have now just crumbled.  Ive lost the way forward.  Anyone able to give me some advice?


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi so sorry to hear this

I don't want to upset you even more but is surrogacy or adoption something you would consider? 

U will need time to take this in but maybe in the future you could think along these lines. 

Bigs hugs to you x


----------



## Hoping30 (Jun 17, 2013)

Really sorry about your news.

Just when you plan your life......it drags you in completely another direction.

I hope you are able to find some peace within yourself and accept your situation in time and then maybe figure out what is right for you.

X


----------



## acewillows (Aug 30, 2013)

Unfortunately the best thing here is time. It's been a while. How are you feeling? Have you considered consulting with a therapist or a professional to help you deal with your feelings of loss?


----------



## Sunset (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi Hopefullness
I might be in a similar position to you. I was born without a uterus. My heart goes out to you.
I found counselling v beneficial.
I have good days and bad days. I find this time of year difficult. I'm another year older - familiar feelings of disappointment, frustration and sadness surface at this time of year - and it's Christmas, when I would love nothing more than a little one to spoil.
I hope you have a supportive family/friends, and perhaps feel able to share with them how you're feeling.
Take care
X


----------

